# Helper Springs Or Air Bags ?



## machz54 (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to stiffen up the rear end of my 05 f150 does anyone have any experience with air bags?or should I get helper springs installed .Or maybe air shocks might work better.Thanks Dave


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

machz54 said:


> I want to stiffen up the rear end of my 05 f150 does anyone have any experience with air bags?or should I get helper springs installed .Or maybe air shocks might work better.Thanks Dave


 I would go with air bags, they, will soften your ride when not towing, and will help hold up the rear when towing. I have not found the need to put them in my 02 1500 Chevy, but, have seen the difference they made in my buddies 06 3500hd Chevy. He tows rentals, and he does not even sit lower when he drops even the heaviest of 5th wheels onto the truck.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i went with the springs. (SuperSprings). i didn't want to deal with possible air leaks. i installed both springs in less than one hour, very easy install. on the down side i think they are more expensive than air bags. i got mine at Express Performance Center in California. they had the best price by far.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I put Super Springs on my '01 F150 and really like them. Like Swanny, it took less than an hour for the install.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

1TON DIESEL WILL FIX THE PROBLEM


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just an observation I have made myself. If you need helper springs or air bags then you are probably over loaded on the rear axle. Axle ratings, which appear to be the sum of both tires are over loaded if the back end is severley sagging.

My 2500 is at about the axle rating (6000lb) with the 5er hitched. It sags to about level with this

Going a few miles from the Home Depot with gravel/top soil over loaded is one thing but towing at high speed under the same conditions is another. Just my 0.02c woth.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree to an extent. But I didn't NEED the Super Springs, I just wanted to stiffen up my rear - something that years of jogging never did.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

OutbackPM said:


> Just an observation I have made myself. If you need helper springs or air bags then you are probably over loaded on the rear axle. Axle ratings, which appear to be the sum of both tires are over loaded if the back end is severley sagging.


I have to disagree. Air bags help RIDE comfort when towing. There is a huge difference between ride comfort and load.

My Outback tongue weight is only around 600 lbs, not near overloaded. The air bags greatly increased the smoothness of the ride when towing. But with air bags, I have the best of both worlds, soft ride when not towing, and a nice, smooth ride when towing. Springs will help towing, but will also make for a stiff ride when empty.

I will have to agree that if you are overloaded for your T/V's weight limits, air bags will not help, just a heavier T/V will.

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I agree to an extent. But I didn't NEED the Super Springs, I just wanted to stiffen up my rear - something that years of jogging never did.


Then why I'm I running 4 times a week....seems pointless now.


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I agree to an extent. But I didn't NEED the Super Springs, I just wanted to stiffen up my rear - something that years of jogging never did.


Then why I'm I running 4 times a week....seems pointless now.
[/quote]

I vote for air bags over springs for comfort reasons too. In my experience, the overload spring can be harsh. Over the road trucks use the air bag suspensions almost exclusively, and do the luxury motorhomes. The are fast to hook-up and long wearing. I bought FireStone Ride Rite because so many vendors have bags available if you ever need one on the road....and I have never hurt one yet. Mine stay pumped up for months on end. And these are much more reliable than Firestone TIRES, IMHO..... They are ADJUSTABLE for when your trailer is loaded heavy or light.

I carry a portable compressor that runs off 12 volt to charge during the trip, or to air up for the first time. Not a bother at all, and a good back-up for tires as well.

Peacemakerpete
2008 Toyota Tundra 5.7
23KRS


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I agree to an extent. But I didn't NEED the Super Springs, I just wanted to stiffen up my rear - something that years of jogging never did.


Then why I'm I running 4 times a week....seems pointless now.
[/quote]

Hmmm, perhaps you should upload a picture of your posterior Jim. Let us all be the judge.







Heck, it CAN'T POSSIBLY be any worse than Thor in a maid's outfit - or was that Doug? I forget.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

for me just looking for a little more stability. i know weight is weight and that won't change with springs or bags. a truck has a max limit for wt.

that's why i'm looking for a 3500hd Gm or GMC

ps. i know somebody with an 07 GMC 2500hd classic Dmax / ally. with 5000 miles







it's like new.


----------



## machz54 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like air bags are the way to go for me as its only once and a while where I even come close to max weight. How much are they? Thanks Dave


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I put airbags on mine so I could soften up the ride when not towing. I have had them on for a couple of years. I purchased Firestone bags for my Tundra. I just check them every now and then to make sure not too much air had bled out. It will hold 30lbs of air for a couple of weeks. Just make sure to cut the lines square. I also put mine on a T-fitting so I have one air point so both bags are always equal.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I used firestone air bags, i installed them last year just before trailering from NY to disney. I do not need them with my 2500HD, but it made the ride smoother on the long drive. when i am not towing i let the air out.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bcdude said:


> 1TON DIESEL WILL FIX THE PROBLEM


Wait, I just assumed the helper springs would be attached to a bigger truck.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

machz54 said:


> Sounds like air bags are the way to go for me as its only once and a while where I even come close to max weight. How much are they? Thanks Dave


Kits run about $250 from Summit Racing. This is where I have purchased all sorts of parts for many years now for my trucks and cars. Most kits are a stright forward install. They are a wise choice, so good luck!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually the only right way to do this is to re-spring. The tongue is pushing down on the rear with the fulcrum (center of rotation) being the rear axle which then acts to pick the front end up. Picking the rear up using airbags isn't solving anything other then adjusting your ride height. The weight and forces are still there. If the answer is not a bigger truck then re-spring the rear but airbags are a bandaid however good they may or may not feel. They work far better on a 5'er because the load is either directly over the rear end or 2" forward of the rear end and the upward push from the airbags is combatting the downward push of the pin.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Compulynx said:


> My Outback tongue weight is only around 600 lbs, not near overloaded. The air bags greatly increased the smoothness of the ride when towing. But with air bags, I have the best of both worlds, soft ride when not towing, and a nice, smooth ride when towing. Springs will help towing, but will also make for a stiff ride when empty.
> 
> C


Overload springs don't add stiffness when a truck is lightly loaded. They only work when the factory springs are flexed beyond a certain point.

Bill


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I agree to an extent. But I didn't NEED the Super Springs, I just wanted to stiffen up my rear - something that years of jogging never did.


Then why I'm I running 4 times a week....seems pointless now.
[/quote]

Hmmm, perhaps you should upload a picture of your posterior Jim. Let us all be the judge.







Heck, it CAN'T POSSIBLY be any worse than Thor in a maid's outfit - or was that Doug? I forget.
[/quote]

That was Thor, definately Thor. Doug is a thong kinda guy.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

NJMikeC said:


> Actually the only right way to do this is to re-spring. The tongue is pushing down on the rear with the fulcrum (center of rotation) being the rear axle which then acts to pick the front end up. Picking the rear up using airbags isn't solving anything other then adjusting your ride height. The weight and forces are still there. If the answer is not a bigger truck then re-spring the rear but airbags are a bandaid however good they may or may not feel. They work far better on a 5'er because the load is either directly over the rear end or 2" forward of the rear end and the upward push from the airbags is combatting the downward push of the pin.


Hate to tell you this, but respringing the rear axle also does Nothing to the fulcrum effect either. Don't know how you come up with that idea.

C


----------

